# Hallo!



## DieRegteAdriaan (Oct 10, 2008)

hey there guys/girls, if anyone is online please let me know what time it is in USA so that I can calculate when the best time is to comm. with u all. I have the notion that it must be early morning now.  And hello to everyone else in the world, u could also let me know. The prob with RSA is that it is so darn isolated from the rest of the world.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 10, 2008)

Depending on where in the US we are, you are between 6 and 9 hours ahead of us. East Coast is 6 hours behind you, West Coast is 9 hours and depending on which time zone in between we're 7 or 8 hours behind.  http://www.worldtimeserver.com/


----------



## Kacey (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

As far as the time difference goes... I wouldn't worry about it; there's usually somebody around somewhere!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 10, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## dragonswordkata (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard. 
As far as time is concerned:
Jimmy Buffet say's it's 5 oclock somewhere
Iron Maiden say's it 2 minutes to midnight
Some old friends of mine says it's beer 30

Any other times out there?


----------



## Mimir (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome to MT  we are always happy to have another member!


----------



## tko4u (Oct 10, 2008)

most of us are on here at odd hours anyway! welcome


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## hapkenkido (Oct 13, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 13, 2008)

Cheers and welcome to MT :cheers:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 13, 2008)

welcome to the forum

How wide sperad are the study of the martial arts there?


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## bowser666 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forums!


----------

